# R5vwd Fork Steerer.. Remove insert?



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone know if it's possible to remove the bonded insert from the R5vwd's SL fork? I'd like to remove mine so I can cut the steerer down a little more if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

No you can't remove it. But you can cut through it and hammer the star nut down a little further. The length of the insert is not that important. It's purpose is to hold the star nut and provide a little more crush protection from heavy hands turning stem bolts.


----------



## arkitect (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you sure you have a star nut? My R3 has a carbon steerer with a compression insert. I believe it pushes against a metal insert but am not sure how deep this insert is.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I actually emailed Cervelo and they told me the same.. Cut the steerer and reset the star nut. Leave the sleeve alone. So hopefully I'll get this cleaned up soon!
Thanks!


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an R3 with the bonded insert, after a month or so I decided I want the stem lower and didnt want to have excess steerer protruding above so I just cut it down by 5mm.


----------



## HarryV (Oct 24, 2009)

Just cut through the alu insert and set the star nut a little lower if need be....

If u really want to remove the insert, place a heap of spacers above the stem, and tighten the compression bolt until u break the epoxys hold. Most epoxy bound inserts will let go and migrate up prior to stripping the compression bolt or damaging the headset. 

Personally, I prefer the insert/star nut method, compared to compression plugs....


----------

